# 1932 packard girls bike?



## twiceif

ok heres the story, my grandma got this bike for her 10th birthday. the first time out she broke her arm and it was NEVER rode again. it was stored in the back of the basement till 3 1/2 years ago. and been in my garage since. i have NOT even cleaned it,truth is im afraid too. can anyone give me a clue what its worth? i dont know if i want to keep it or what yet. so if anyone can help me let me know. i know pics will help and will get some tommarrow. thanks any and all help would be a big help.

thanks twiceif@yahoo.com


----------



## militarymonark

i have a packard girls bike TOO!! so Im anxious to see this one. IM sure cleaning it up wont be a bad thing, I cleaned mine up and it looked horrible when I got it but now its so nice. Here is a picture


----------



## J.E

I'd like to see a picture also.


----------



## twiceif

*pics*

sorry i didnt get them on yesterday but here it is. if more are needed let me know.
any ideas on what its value is? 
thanks.


----------



## militarymonark

take some closer pictures or pictures that we can zoom in on, like it would be nice to see the chain ring and the head badge.


----------



## twiceif

i have more pics im me on yahoo to see them. 
thanks


----------



## 35cycleplane

*1936 colson gal's bike*

howdy,your bike is a '36,had a identical bike awhile back,only year for the torrington deco stem,and that particular chaingguard,too. hope this helps,your pals at cycleplanes"r"us


----------



## twiceif

*whats its worth?*

any ideas on its value? is it something better left unrestored or? i have no clue like i said it was in the basement of grandmas old house. i dont even know if i wish to keep it.


----------



## bike

*PERFECT example of a bike tht would be*

RUINED by restoration! Great originals should not be touched- it would cost you over 1200 to properly restore it and it would be worth less than the 100-300 approx value- it is not a high dollar bike because it is bottom of the line entry level with no fancy parts and it is a womans bike- much more plentiful and less desireable than a mans.


----------



## PackRat

*....???*

I think those last figures made by AntiqueBikeParts were a wee bit exaggerated... it is nothing fancy but Packard bikes are not all too common, you DO have something so don't feel like you should ditch it for nothing.  I'd keep it, what's another 50 yrs in the basement, right?


----------



## JOEL

*Sounds about right to me.*

Common girls bike, worth no more than $1-300 as-is or restored. Packard badges are not rare. Fork looks like it is bent too.


----------

